# AMR Contra Costa



## Destiny (May 16, 2017)

hi, interviewed with AMR Contra Costa on April 28th and still haven't heard back. I've called and sent emails all I was told was that I was 1 of 20 being considered still out of 60 applicants and that they were still waiting to get back results. I'm down to wait but they said in the first email I got to come to interview that there was a drug/PAT test scheduled for all selected for hire on the 19th.. just wanna know if anyone got word back.


----------



## Aprz (May 18, 2017)

You probably didn't get hired if the thing is tomorrow.


----------



## EMT707 (May 21, 2017)

Follow their Facebook page. It'll show you every time they graduate an academy.


----------



## Destiny (May 21, 2017)

EMT707 said:


> Follow their Facebook page. It'll show you every time they graduate an academy.


Thank you!!


----------



## EMT707 (May 21, 2017)

Also just so you know, AMR's Sutter Health Division has a union agreement to flow qualified EMT's to 911 prior to advertising to the public. Eligible after you're off probation. So that's a good way to 'back door' your way into 911. Yes it's BLS/CCT for 6 months but it's new equipment and contract. Pay isn't to crash bad. I think 13 ish.


----------



## D7s (May 23, 2017)

I just got hired by AMR for their Sutter IFT Division and am awaiting the academy. They offered me 15/hr but that could be because I have some experience with protransport, but it wasn't much. 15/hr seems good to me while awaiting to get into the 911 division. I'm trying to get into Medic school though in the fall so I may not even work as an emt in 911. Either way I think its a sweet gig. My friend just transferd from IFT to 911.


----------



## Destiny (May 23, 2017)

D7s said:


> I just got hired by AMR for their Sutter IFT Division and am awaiting the academy. They offered me 15/hr but that could be because I have some experience with protransport, but it wasn't much. 15/hr seems good to me while awaiting to get into the 911 division. I'm trying to get into Medic school though in the fall so I may not even work as an emt in 911. Either way I think its a sweet gig. My friend just transferd from IFT to 911.


Super stoked for you D7 ! You'll be an awesome Medic. I applied for their 911 but I can't help but feel like the open positions were given to their Sutter employees. Especially because everyone is telling me that's what is most likely. I still want to know if they ever hired anyone from the one I just recently applied and interviewed for. Maybe someone will eventually comment and say so Ah well!


----------



## Destiny (May 23, 2017)

D7s said:


> I just got hired by AMR for their Sutter IFT Division and am awaiting the academy. They offered me 15/hr but that could be because I have some experience with protransport, but it wasn't much. 15/hr seems good to me while awaiting to get into the 911 division. I'm trying to get into Medic school though in the fall so I may not even work as an emt in 911. Either way I think its a sweet gig. My friend just transferd from IFT to 911.


 I as well am trying to do paramedic this fall, but ALS on the box experience is one of my most prominent goals before I start or even as a start. I like IFT, but I'm always static. Always looking for something different to do.


----------



## D7s (May 23, 2017)

Destiny said:


> Super stoked for you D7 ! You'll be an awesome Medic. I applied for their 911 but I can't help but feel like the open positions were given to their Sutter employees. Especially because everyone is telling me that's what is most likely. I still want to know if they ever hired anyone from the one I just recently applied and interviewed for. Maybe someone will eventually comment and say so Ah well!


Thank you, i appreciate that! How much experience do you have in BLS? Because AMR requires 6 months full time experience to get onto 911. They most likely hire within because its easier and the employees are already familiar with the company's protocols, etc. However that doesn't mean you cant get a 911 gig as an outside hire. How else would most medics get hired? haha. You just have to have that experience that's all. With regards to medic school, studies have been done showing students with very little EMT experience were just as successful as students with a lot. So you really don't need a TON of experience for the school. Obviously you need to know your equipment, be comfortable with it, especially around an ambulance and gurney etc. but you have to log a ton of hours in clinical work and internship so right there is your experience. You're basically ready to jump into 911 IMO after the class.


----------



## D7s (May 23, 2017)

I say do the IFT divison and if you can get into medic school do it. Why wait?


----------



## Destiny (May 23, 2017)

D7s said:


> I say do the IFT divison and if you can get into medic school do it. Why wait?


You're absolutely right. I worked for a small private company called Falcon Critical Care Transport as BLS EMT for two years, now I'm in the ER as a Tech. It's something about the box I just love, however. I refuse to give up working 911. Medic or not. Thank you for all your inspiration, though. I'm going to look more into Sutter it's a really good suggestion.


----------



## D7s (May 23, 2017)

Destiny said:


> You're absolutely right. I worked for a small private company called Falcon Critical Care Transport as BLS EMT for two years, now I'm in the ER as a Tech. It's something about the box I just love, however. I refuse to give up working 911. Medic or not. Thank you for all your inspiration, though. I'm going to look more into Sutter it's a really good suggestion.


Wow that's a lot of good experience. 2 years + ER tech experience. I'm surprised they never called you back about 911. I'm sorry to hear that. What's it like as an ER Tech? And yeah I've heard of Falcon haha I see them everywhere. I know they just have a contra costa 911 academy not too long ago so maybe it was full and that's why they didn't pick you. Idk!


----------



## Destiny (May 23, 2017)

I applied on the 28th of April and they're supposed to have an academy on May 30 but idk? It was so strange I thought I was fersure in but it's alright. Thank you, D7 being a EDT is a lot of fun. Any Codes are literally designated to you so you're always doing something crazy: Cardiac Arrest, IV spikes, EKGs, wound care, splinting, etc. I think it's really helpful for us future medics because you literally get everything you need right there in the ER all the time but I still think the box is one hell of a good time. And it's really good money while trying to go to school. 


D7s said:


> Wow that's a lot of good experience. 2 years + ER tech experience. I'm surprised they never called you back about 911. I'm sorry to hear that. What's it like as an ER Tech? And yeah I've heard of Falcon haha I see them everywhere. I know they just have a contra costa 911 academy not too long ago so maybe it was full and that's why they didn't pick you. Idk!


----------



## D7s (May 23, 2017)

Destiny said:


> I applied on the 28th of April and they're supposed to have an academy on May 30 but idk? It was so strange I thought I was fersure in but it's alright. Thank you, D7 being a EDT is a lot of fun. Any Codes are literally designated to you so you're always doing something crazy: Cardiac Arrest, IV spikes, EKGs, wound care, splinting, etc. I think it's really helpful for us future medics because you literally get everything you need right there in the ER all the time but I still think the box is one hell of a good time. And it's really good money while trying to go to school.


That sounds awesome! But also gives me that little nervous quiver in my stomach because I'm not as experienced as you are haha. It's funny because Sutter Delta which is right by house just posted looking for an ERtech job but I was like well I just got picked up by AMR and the ambulance will probably be better expierence. Your thoughts?


----------



## Destiny (May 23, 2017)

D7s said:


> That sounds awesome! But also gives me that little nervous quiver in my stomach because I'm not as experienced as you are haha. It's funny because Sutter Delta which is right by house just posted looking for an ERtech job but I was like well I just got picked up by AMR and the ambulance will probably be better expierence. Your thoughts?


Trust me, the first time you experince anything hectic you're like "Ahhhh!!" But you will be fantastic every single time after that. I say go for it and apply. There's nothing wrong with getting experince inside and outside the box and it'll be a great way to have some of your medic school paid for: your ED clinical and your ambulance internship should be covered if you're working for the companies you intern/do clinicals for. I would say prehospital is a lot more intense. You're basically walking into an unknown scenario whereas definitive care would not be as effective without the sustaining measures medics & emts make to keep the patient homeostatic while getting to us.


----------



## D7s (May 23, 2017)

Destiny said:


> Trust me, the first time you experince anything hectic you're like "Ahhhh!!" But you will be fantastic every single time after that. I say go for it and apply. There's nothing wrong with getting experince inside and outside the box and it'll be a great way to have some of your medic school paid for: your ED clinical and your ambulance internship should be covered if you're working for the companies you intern/do clinicals for. I would say prehospital is a lot more intense. You're basically walking into an unknown scenario whereas definitive care would not be as effective without the sustaining measures medics & emts make to keep the patient homeostatic while getting to us.


Yeah true, I agree with you on the experience level! I guess it wouldn't hurt to apply. Thanks for your help on that I appreciate it. It's part time too so I'm wondering if I can work at both lol. What hospital do you work for and what medic school were you thinking of? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Destiny (May 23, 2017)

D7s said:


> Yeah true, I agree with you on the experience level! I guess it wouldn't hurt to apply. Thanks for your help on that I appreciate it. It's part time too so I'm wondering if I can work at both lol. What hospital do you work for and what medic school were you thinking of? If you don't mind me asking.


I have highest hopes for you! Please apply and get that money! I applied for Foothill College in Las Altos/Sunnyvale for Fall and I also work for Stanford ER. When I applied to ED Tech jobs I tried smaller hospitals. Large corporations like Sutter and Kaiser are amazing to work for but they get over 100 apps and a lot of the hiring managers will try to hire someone who's already in before they even peek at the stacks. But, it's pretty common to still get hired with the big hospitals but you have a higher chance at your local "Highland" or, assuming you're up north, Queen of the Valley or SF General down here in the Bay.


----------



## D7s (May 23, 2017)

Destiny said:


> I have highest hopes for you! Please apply and get that money! I applied for Foothill College in Las Altos/Sunnyvale for Fall and I also work for Stanford ER. When I applied to ED Tech jobs I tried smaller hospitals. Large corporations like Sutter and Kaiser are amazing to work for but they get over 100 apps and a lot of the hiring managers will try to hire someone who's already in before they even peek at the stacks. But, it's pretty common to still get hired with the big hospitals but you have a higher chance at your local "Highland" or, assuming you're up north, Queen of the Valley or SF General down here in the Bay.


Thank you I will! And yeah that's what I was thinking! If it's just one position I'm sure they will fill it fast especially if it's Sutter which is such a big hospital and very popular. I'll apply but either way I have AMR IFT. Thank you for your help and knowledge man! I appreciate it. Foothill has a good paramedic program I've heard !


----------



## wtferick (May 23, 2017)

I love the attitude on this thread!


----------

